# Stahlfederdämpfer im Fritzz



## Piefke (25. Mai 2008)

Da ich mit dem Luftdämpfer (Manitou Swinger X4) nicht so 100%ig zufrieden bin (Vielleicht verlange ich auch zu viel, weil der Vergleich meine Wildsau mt DHX 5.0 ist), aber ein Stahlfederdämpfer würde mich schon reizen.

Nur welcher Stahlfederdämpfer passt rein


----------



## ren` (26. Mai 2008)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schonmal gestellt und bei Cube nachgefragt ... Dort konnte mir aber keine Auskunft gegeben werden, da Erfahrungen fehlen.
Im Forum hieß es mal, ein DHX 5.0 würde nicht reinpassen, jedoch ein Manitou Memel - da käme man aber wohl vom Regen in die Traufe... 
Ich suche auch noch nachwievor einen Ersatz zum Swinger X4 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (26. Mai 2008)

Ein DHX 5.0 passt nicht, habe ich selbst schon probiert.
Wie sieht es mit Romic, Vanilla RC und MZ Roco aus?


----------



## Maxximum (26. Mai 2008)

da thema würd mich auch brennend interessiern, da ich auch glaube dass der hinterbau mit stahl noch besser gehn könnte.

vllt passt ja ein swinger coil oder ein evolver??


----------



## Piefke (5. Juli 2008)

So, es gibt neue Erkenntnisse:
1. Ein Romic passt nicht 
2. Ein Vanilla RC passt etwas verändert rein.
Ich habe von dem RC die Druckstufenschraube abgesägt und geschlitzt, so dass die Druckstufe jetzt nur noch per Schraubenzieher verstellbar ist. Das ist aber für mich OK, da ich da eh nicht jeden Tag dran rumschraube. Der Dämpfer berührt auch leicht den Umwerfer, aber er passt.
Zum Fahrverhalten:
Endlich spricht der Hinterbau so an, wie man das von 160 mm erwartet. Jede Unebenheit wird weggebügelt und trotzdem sind Reserven für härtere Einlagen da. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer.

Der Manitou wird verkauft - Luftdämpfer nein danke!

Bilder folgen!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Juli 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> So, es gibt neue Erkenntnisse:
> 1. Ein Romic passt nicht
> 2. Ein Vanilla RC passt etwas verändert rein.
> Ich habe von dem RC die Druckstufenschraube abgesägt und geschlitzt, so dass die Druckstufe jetzt nur noch per Schraubenzieher verstellbar ist. Das ist aber für mich OK, da ich da eh nicht jeden Tag dran rumschraube. Der Dämpfer berührt auch leicht den Umwerfer, aber er passt.
> ...



Endlich mal einer mit Mut! Respekt, ich fand die Frage auch spannend, hatte aber nie die Eier dazu es zu probieren. DANKE


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Kannst Du mir mal erklären, was dir am Swinger in Kombination mit dem Hinterbau so wenig gefällt? 
Das Ding läuft mE richtig gut. SPV habe ich quasi eliminiert und freu mich über ein supersoftes Fahrwerk. Deshalb -?


----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal erklären, was dir am Swinger in Kombination mit dem Hinterbau so wenig gefällt?



Am Anfang bockig, dann rauscht er durch den mittleren Federweg durch und am Ende wird er knallhart.
Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit ca. 30% SAG gefahren bin, hat er auch auf ruppigen Trails fast 1 cm an Hub am Ende nicht ausgenutzt. Und das Ansprechverhalten war unter aller Sau - wie schon mal erwähnt bin ich da sicher von meiner Wildsau auch sehr verwöhnt.
Mit mehr SAG sprach er zwar etwas besser an, aber das bergauf fahren war da nicht gerade angenehm und das Tretlager kommt dann sehr tief.
SPV bin ich immer mit minimalem Druck gefahren.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit ca. 30% SAG gefahren bin, hat er auch auf ruppigen Trails fast 1 cm an Hub am Ende nicht ausgenutzt. Und das Ansprechverhalten war unter aller Sau


Deine Erfahrung überrascht mich irgendwie (zuviel Druck drin?)- vielleicht bringe ich mehr Kilos als Du auf die Waage. Mein Schwinger schubst den aufgezogenen Gummiring desöfteren mal runter ohne spürbar durch zu schlagen. Mir machen bei dem Rahmen eher die Lager Sorgen - ich hatte beim ersten (der silberne) schon zwei Lagerwechsel und später dann Belastungsbrüche der Lageraufnahme der Sitzstreben. Ich bin mal gespannt was und wie mit dem grünen Austauschrahmen geschieht. Und nein - ich war in keinem Beikpark damit.


----------



## Piefke (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bringe etwas über 90 kg auf die Waage und bin den Dämpfer mit viel und weniger SAG gefahren, sensibel ist was ganz anderes.
Ich hab jetzt zwei Touren mit dem Vanilla RC hinter mit und der bleibt dirn.


----------



## ren` (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja dann mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. Juli 2008)

Hier der eingebaute Dämpfer:






und hier das Bike insgesamt:


----------



## Basscommander (8. Juli 2008)

DHX 5.0 passt!
Haben wir hier im Shop schon in ein 18" verbaut.
Mann muss nur darauf achten, dass das Volumen des Bottom Out genügend verkleinert wird, da der Ausgleichsbehälter sonst am Sitzrohr anschlägt.
Bei einem 16" kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass er deswegen nicht passt...

Grüße!
Der mo


----------



## Piefke (8. Juli 2008)

Beim DHX 5.0 habe ich das Problem, dass er mit dem Umwerfer kolliert, wenn voll ausgefedert ist. Der Vanilla ist da etwas dünner.
Ich hab ne Sonderausführung des Vanilla drin - 205 mm Einabulänge - 63 mm Hub, das gibt ordentlich Federweg am Heck und das Tretlager ist nicht mehr so tief.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. Oktober 2008)

Na hey, 
habe da selbe Problem wie du beschrieben hast! Wo has du den Dämpfer her mit der Sonderlänge?


----------



## Piefke (15. Oktober 2008)

Den Dämpfer habe ich hier von einem aus dem Forum gebraucht gekauft.
Ein "normaler" Vanilla RC mit 200 mm/57 mm geht aber auch.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da auch mal ne Frage, weil mich mein Luftdämpfer langweilt 
Passen eure Vorschläge auch fürs stereo oder hab ich da schlechte Karten?
Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (28. Oktober 2008)

@piefke:

was ist eigentlich die standard-einbaulänge bzw hub im fritzz?
weil ich bin jetzt doch wieder am gedanken wälzen ob ich umstellen soll.
ich hätte an rs vivid gedacht aber den gibts ja anscheinend nicht in der länge GRRRR


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2008)

Standard ist:
Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub: 57 mm

Mehr als 205 würde ich nicht einbauen, 216 ist zu viel.


----------



## Maxximum (28. Oktober 2008)

ok danke.
dann schau ich mich mal um was passen könnte


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd noch mal probieren, nen DHX 5.0 einzubauen.


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2008)

DHX 5.0 in 200 mm passt in 18" ganz knapp rein - Bottom Out muss ganz reingedreht sein oder die Verstellkappe abmontiert werden.


----------



## Maxximum (29. Oktober 2008)

frage: welche auswirkung hat es wenn man das bottom out ganz reindreht?
wird der dämpfer dann nicht am ende des federwegs bockhart und es wird unmöglich den komplette federweg zu nutzen?

btw: wie ist die funktion des hinterbaus mit dhx 5? wäre nämlich dann eine option für mich wenn er gut geht


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, der Dämpfer wird dann richtig hart hintenraus.
Daher würde ich den Dämpfer eher ohne Verstellkappe fahren, weil amn das ja nicht laufend verstellt.
Ich konnte den DHX noch nicht testen, da mir noch ne passende Feder dafür fehlt.


----------



## Maxximum (30. Oktober 2008)

kann ich die verstellkappe dann zum einstellen im ausgefederten zustand aufsetzen oder muss jedesmal der dämpfer ausgebaut werden?
weil das wäre schlecht


----------



## Piefke (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Kappe kann im eingebauten Zustand abgenommen und aufgesetzt werden, alternativ geht das Verstellen auf mit einem Maulschlüssel.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2008)

und wenn man einfach gleich einen dhx 4.0 einbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (31. Oktober 2008)

Stell mal bitte ein bild rein mit dem DHX... will mir das ganze mal anschauen!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (31. Oktober 2008)

Der 4.0 wäre auch eine Option, wenn er passen würde!?!


----------



## Piefke (31. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder Fritzz 18" mit DHX 5.0 200 mm














Es ist echt verdammt knapp.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (1. November 2008)

Sieht echt heftig aus, aber funzt bestimmt! ich würde den Dämpfer anders herum einbauen..


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2008)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Sieht echt heftig aus, aber funzt bestimmt! ich würde den Dämpfer anders herum einbauen..



Wie anders rum???


----------



## Maxximum (2. November 2008)

ich denke er würde den dämpfer mit dem piggy-back hinten oben einbauen wollen. 
aber das kann ja nicht gehen, das dann das hinterrad mit dem dämpfer kollidiert


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. November 2008)

das müsste man ausprobieren, denke nicht das es mit den Reifen kollidieren würde, höchstens mit dem Schutzblech...


----------



## Piefke (2. November 2008)

Der Dämpfer passt nicht mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben hinten rein, da kollidiert er mit dem Hinterbau. Da ist die Querstrebe, wo das Schutzblech befestigt ist.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (18. November 2008)

Hast auch wieder Recht... X-Fusion Vector Könnte vielleicht passen! Aber keine Erfahrung mit X-Fusion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (16. Dezember 2008)

manitous passen laut einem bekannten cubemitarbeiter auch.
werd mir demnächst einen swinger coil bestellen und mal testen.


----------



## Bayer (16. Dezember 2008)

ah dann halte mich mal bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## Maxximum (17. Dezember 2008)

mach ich. bin auch scho sehr gespannt.


----------



## kinschman (1. Januar 2009)

und? wie siehts aus?
gibs schon news bzgl. des manitou swinger coil ??
da ists wohl interessant wie alt der ist - denn ab 2007 sehen die gehäuse, speziell die ausgleichsbehälter anders aus ?!


----------



## Bayer (18. Januar 2009)

gibts schon news? bin sehr neugierig!


----------



## davide91 (18. Januar 2009)

hallo

@Piefke

Sieht geil aus werde mir in nächster Zukunft auch einen DHX 5 fürn Fritzz zulegen.
Übrigens hast du schon eine passende Feder gefunden? Würde mich über Pics im eingebauten zustand freuen.

Gruß Davide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (19. Januar 2009)

wenn du das gemacht ahst geb mal bitte bescheid wie es funktioniert


----------



## davide91 (23. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem werd ich machen

Gruß


----------



## Maxximum (24. Januar 2009)

hi leute.
tut mir echt leid dass bei mir so lang dauert aber ich bin im moment ziemlich im stress und mein bikehändler hat den ganzen januar bertreibsurlaub. ich komm nicht dazu mich mit meinem rad zu beschäftigen. ab februar kann ich warscheinlich neuigkeiten bezüglich swinger coil liefern


----------



## Marcel Neubert (28. Januar 2009)

Ob ein manitou coil 6 von 2008 passen wird den gibts bei chainreactioncyles fü´r 270 statt 470


----------



## Maxximum (11. Februar 2009)

hi
laut meinen infos passen die manitous, inkl  coil 6way ins fritzz.
ich werd mir die nächsten tager einen 6way intrinsic zulegen. die gibts ja in deutschland leider nicht in 200 x 56 zu kaufen -->  crc


----------



## Marcel Neubert (11. Februar 2009)

Ok.. bestelle ich mir natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## Maxximum (11. Februar 2009)

ich kann dir aber nicht garantieren dass alles passt.

ich hab zwar die info dass es geht, aber hundertprozentig isses erst wenn er drin is


----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Piefke,

Hab mir jetzt auch günstig einen Vanilla RC organisiert! Was fährst du für eine Feder? Also ich bin 83KG schwer und hab eine 600x2,25 an Board! Kommt mir Bockhart vor


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr eine 450er Feder und wiege etwas mehr. Mein Dämpfer hat aber 63 mm Hub, die Feder könnte etwas härter sein.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (28. Februar 2009)

Also wäre ich mit einer 400er gut bedient?Passt auch andere ausser Fox, die sind ja ziemlich teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (28. Februar 2009)

meinte damit die Feder!


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm sagt bei deinen Angaben:
467,19 Lbs/inch
Also 450er oder 500er Feder.


----------



## Maxximum (3. März 2009)

hallo leute,
crc ist ja echt nicht gerade schnell.
ich warte jetzt echt schon lange auf meinen swinger 6way coil.
nja, sobald er da ist gibts nen bericht von mir.


----------



## rsu (3. März 2009)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Also wäre ich mit einer 400er gut bedient?Passt auch andere ausser Fox, die sind ja ziemlich teuer..



In meinen 222er Fox Vanilla RC fahre ich eine Manitou Feder. Innen-/Aussendurchmesser sind etwas grösser aber bei mir passt es gerade noch. Hat damals glaube ich 15 bei bike-components gekostet. Ist aber knapp 200g schwerer als eine vergleichbare Fox Feder (warum auch immer).


----------



## Maxximum (18. März 2009)

hallo leute,
gute nachrichten: mein paket aus irland ist da 
am wochenende gehts ans schrauben. ich berichte danach


----------



## Maxximum (21. März 2009)

hi leute
so wies aussieht ist die aussage des cubemitarbeiters, dass der swinger passt, falsch.
bei mir kollidiert die einstellschraube für high und lowspeed druckstufe mit dem rahmen. 
wenn mir da ned noch was einfällt dann werd ich ihn wohl zurückschicken müssen

gruß dominik


----------



## davide91 (21. März 2009)

Hallo Maxximum 

Schade dass der Dämpfer nicht passt.Hätte mich tierisch auf ein feedback gefreut.
Ist es vieleicht möglich ein paar Bilder vom eingebauten Dämpfer zu posten ?

Gruß Davide


----------



## Maxximum (22. März 2009)

nein ist nicht möglich. weil er ja nicht reingeht xD
der dämpfer kollidiert mit der einstellschraube mit dem unterrohr.
ich kann aber auch so keine fotos machen weil ich gestern bereits den rp23 wieder eingebaut habe um heute fahren zu können.

ich werde dann wohl wie auch piefke einen dhx5 organisieren und den einbauen.

@piefke: finktioniert das ohne probleme oder muss ich da auch wieder irgendwas absägen oder sowas?
weil ich möchte nicht noch einen dämpfer kaufen, der dann nicht passt.


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2009)

und wenn du dir anstatt eines 6 ways einen 4 way besorgst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebss (22. März 2009)

also welche dämpfer passen denn nun ????? oder man nimmt einfach einen ohne ausgleichesbehälter was zwar net so gut is aber vll besser als luft


----------



## Maxximum (22. März 2009)

@deco: sicher dass da die verbindung zum piggy nicht so weit rausgeht??


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2009)

du schreibst ja das die Knöppe der High und Lowspeeddruckstufe das Problem sind, der 4 Way hat diese Knöppe nicht......... falls die beiden Dinger wirklich das einzige Problem sind.....


----------



## Maxximum (22. März 2009)

ja ich werd mich mal erkundigen was sich noch ergattern lässt 

edit: ob die knöpfe das einzige problem sind kann ich nicht sagen, da er ja bereits an den knöpfen ansteht.

aber nachdem der dhx5 passt müsste der 4way auch passen dann.


----------



## freeridebss (22. März 2009)

Aber meint ihr nicht wenn schon der ausgleichsbehälter vom dhx ,der is kürzernach dem bild, oben mit dem rahmen kolliedieren würde das net der längere ausgleichsbehälter wies aussieht vom 4 way damit kollidier...oder könnte mand en richtigrum einbauen


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2009)

der Swinger ist kürzer.....

eig. nehmen sich beide von der AGB Länge nix, nur steht beim DHX eben noch das Ventil raus, was beim Swinger nicht der Fall ist und um genau dieses Ventil ist der DHX länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebss (22. März 2009)

dankeschön ich glaube manitou wird die wirtschaftskrise durhc fritzzbesitzer die mehr wollen ohne verlusteüberstehen


----------



## freeridebss (22. März 2009)

der 4 way geht auf jeden weil guckt mal mit dem swinger air das geht auch also der is in vielen dirnne ienfahc googlen oder vll ahsten ja selber aber es gibt nur den 4 way 2007 bei hibike un der hat sonne komische form unten noch dran aber bei google hat der 4 way auch son rädchen was angeblich das behindernde ist komisch


----------



## Maxximum (22. März 2009)

in deutschland bekommste nur dummerweise keinen manitou stahldämpfer in 200x56 weiß der geier warum.

darum hatt ich ja auch in GB bestellt. mein händler hat sogar beim importeur angerufen, gibts in DE ned.

edit: ich hab mir jetz mal ein paar bilder angeschaut vom 4way. bin mir nicht sicher ob sich das ausgeht.....


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2009)

x57


----------



## rsu (22. März 2009)

Beim DHX ist das Luftventil nicht das Problem, eher der grosse blaue Verstellknopf (fürs Bottom-Out). Aber da wurde hier ja schon mal drauf hingewiesen.


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2009)

Was genau beim Fritzz das Problem ist weiß ich nicht, wollte nur darauf hinweißen das eben die länge beim Piggy beim DHX im Vergleich zum Swinger etwas größer ausfällt durch eben das Luftventil.

Also hierauf bezogen:



> Aber meint ihr nicht wenn schon der ausgleichsbehälter vom dhx ,der is kürzernach dem bild, oben mit dem rahmen kolliedieren würde das net der längere ausgleichsbehälter wies aussieht vom 4 way damit kollidier


----------



## Maxximum (23. März 2009)

na der dhx passt ja. den hat der piefke ja in seiem drin. er muss nur die bottom out verstellkappe vorm fahren abmachen, geht aber eingebaut. der swinger x6 geht aber gar nicht rein.
ich schau jetz ma ob ich irgendwo an nen x4 oder nen dhx komm.

von euch hat niemand mehr was in der länge rumfliegen??


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2009)

liest auch jemand was ich schreib?

Ich sag nicht was reingeht und nicht, hab keinen Peil da ich kein Fritzz habe und hier nur mitlese, einer hat geschrieben das der Piggy vom Swinger länger aussschaut als der vom DHX darauf hab ich geantwortet das eben der DHX eben durch das vorstehende Ventil einen längeren Piggy hat.

Hoffe das es jetzt endlich verstanden wird, 
hätte ich gewusst das ich mich wegen diesem kleinen Kommentar so oft rechtfertigen muss hätte ich es lieber stecken lassen sollen.


----------



## Maxximum (23. März 2009)

@deco: ich hatte ja nicht nur dich angesprochen im letzten post sondern alle die evtl was drüber wissen. du musst dich gar nicht rechtfertigen und ich hab deinen post sehr genau gelesen. 

@all: wenns beim dhx an der verstellkappe fürs bottom out hängt dann müsst ja ein Van R locker passen. den werd ich mir denk ich mal besorgen und schaun ob der passt. 14tage rückgaberecht sei dank
gruß maxximum


----------



## freeridebss (23. März 2009)

also iwie kommt mir das komisch vor das man die verschlusslkappe ohne däpfer ausbauen wieder reinbekommt  weil das isn 1cm platz un um luft auf den AGB zu bekommen is da acuh ent mehr viel platz un meiner meinung wäre ein Ventil aufm Ventil bei so einem gutem Dämpfer net schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (23. März 2009)

@freeridebss: wäre es möglich dass du deinen beitrag liest bevor du ihn online stellst?
ohne die 10 verschreiber und mit ein oder zwei punkten oder kommata könnte man die bedeutung des beitrags vllt besser entschlüsseln^^


----------



## freeridebss (23. März 2009)

geht klar meister....halt uns mal auf dem laufendem wies mit dem van r aussieht


----------



## Maxximum (23. März 2009)

werd ich machen^^

etz muss ich dann erstma den swinger zurück nach gb befördern.


----------



## freeridebss (24. März 2009)

was habt ihr für rahmengrößen also ich hab en 20 zoll(müsste die größte sien oder)weil dann müsste ja mehr platzt ien theoretisch....aber ka


----------



## Maxximum (24. März 2009)

wie war das mit satzzeichen benutzen?? xD

ich fahr nen 18zoll


----------



## freeridebss (3. April 2009)

Ähhhm, gibts was neues?????also wenn der net passt, hat mein händler gemint einer ohne AGB würde auch ausreichen eig!!!aber so wäre halt schon besser wahhh


----------



## Maxximum (4. April 2009)

neu in dem sinn gibts nix. nur dass eben der swinger 6way ned reingeht.
ich hab etz aber im moment eh keine zeit mehr zum groß basteln, weils im semester grad bissl abgeht.

ich schau etz mal dass ich nen vanilla oder dhx gebraucht bekomm. da is ned so viel geld hin hin dann


----------



## freeridebss (7. April 2009)

wie bekomt man auf den AGB beim van r eig luft drauf????also ich sehe da nämlich kein ventil auf dem foto


----------



## freeridebss (12. April 2009)

bestelle mir diese woche en van r oder vanilla, mit dem van r halte ich euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (23. April 2009)

servus leute,
mein van rc ist gestern angekommen. ich hab aber frühestens am wochenende die zeit ihn einzubauen und zu testen. 
ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## freeridebss (26. April 2009)

hmm meiner is vll schon drinnehab heute gemerkt das mein händler angerufen hat unzwar vor 4 tagen schon


----------



## Maxximum (26. April 2009)

meiner ist seit heute auch drin.
hab aber noch nen neuen breiteren federteller gedreht, damit ich manitoufedern fahren kann.

bin zwar heut nur bischen rumgerollt, aber er spricht schon wesentlich besser an als der rp23


----------



## ren` (26. April 2009)

Bilder?  

Wolltes letztens auch mal mit einem 200mm DHX ausprobieren ... leider ist der zu lang für mein 07er Fritzz


----------



## Maxximum (27. April 2009)

hi there,

bilder gibts leider erst nächste woche, da mein bike zurzeit noch in der werkstatt daheim bei meinen eltern steht, und ich dqa nur am we hinkomm.
ich mach dann am freitag gleich pics und lad sie rein.

@ren:  inwiefern zu lang?? geht da nicht nur die verstellkappe der druckstufe an?? wenn ja dann kannst du die kappe auch einfach im eingebauten zustand abnehmen und nur zum verstellen wieder aufsetzen. (siehe 2seiten weiter vorne. piefke macht das so)


----------



## ren` (27. April 2009)

Der is direkt von der Einbaulänge her zu lang ... wir haben mal den 200mm DHX und den Manitou an den Buchsen aufgehangen und die Länge vergleicht .. haut leider nicht hin  10mm zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (27. April 2009)

geht doch ned^^ 200mm sind 200mm sag ich etz mal.
kann doch ned sein dass manitou unter 200mm was anderes versteht als fox

sicher dass ihr euch da ned vertan habt, bzw was falsches gekauft??


----------



## Piefke (27. April 2009)

In ein Fritzz (2007) passt von der Länge her definitiv ein Dämpfer mit 205 mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## ren` (28. April 2009)

Er meinte, in sein alten Rahmen hatte er einen 200mm, und der war defnitiv länger als mein Manitou - entweder war der Fox länger oder mein Rahmen (ist ja ne S) nimmt nur 190mm?!


----------



## freeridebss (28. April 2009)

so habe das fritz heute geholt konnte mich aber dank mienes knies nur draufsetzen,aber fühlt isch schon ganz gut an der van rnächste woche wird das fahrwerk mehreren testläufen bzw. sprüngen unterzogen genaueres und bilder gibt es dann


----------



## Maxximum (28. April 2009)

@ren`:  also das mit größe S ist sicher nicht so. die können ja nicht einfach die einbaulängen ändern.  ich glaub eher dass dein freund sich vertan hat.

nehmt doch einfach mal ne schieblehre (nen zollstock tuts auch) und messt die dämpfer aus dann wisst ihrs


----------



## freeridebss (1. Mai 2009)

also auf einem ziemlich rauen wurzelstück hat der jeden schlag weggefedert, was der alte auch gemacht hat der rp23, aber doch etw softer in sachen durchschlag wird es nächste woche was neues geben, weil ich da  wieder springe un der alte is fast immer durchgeschlagen......aber leute holt ihn euhc einfach der is top


----------



## Maxximum (1. Mai 2009)

hallo leute,
hier die versprochenen bilder von meinem fritzz mit vanilla rc und manitoufeder:
einmal gesamtansicht:






einbauansicht:





nur der van rc:





und die neuen federteller:





mehr fotos gibts in meinem album!
heute nachmittag gehts auf testfahrt


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2009)

man sollte vllt. erwähnen das man wirklich nach einem RC kucken sollte, die sind leider recht selten....meist bekommt man den Vanilla RC nur mit Pro Pedal und dann stinkt der Dämpfer gewaltig....


----------



## Maxximum (1. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> man sollte vllt. erwähnen das man wirklich nach einem RC kucken sollte, die sind leider recht selten....meist bekommt man den Vanilla RC nur mit Pro Pedal und dann stinkt der Dämpfer gewaltig....



du meinst den van r dens nur mit pp gibt nehm ich mal an oder?
mein rc hat auf jeden fall kein pp und spricht besser an als die 36 vorne


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2009)

nein, ich meine den alten Vanilla RC mit PPD


ein Van R oder DHX 3 mit festem PPD sind was anderes, die gehen trotzdem gut, der alte Vanilla R und RC mit PPD sind ganz ganz schlimme Dämpfer, hatte da schon einige im Einsatz und von guter Performance kann keine Rede sein, und ich seh hier schon die Fritzz fahrer die sich Blauäugig den RC mit PPD holen, darum wollte ich eine Warnung aussprechen, weil man sich da echt keinen Gefallen tut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (1. Mai 2009)

achso ok.  nett von dir.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. September 2009)

So Liebe Fritzzer

Verkaufe meinen Stahlfederdämpfer Fox Vanilla RC, mit dem das Fritzz bis Modelljahr 2008 um welten besser Anspricht und somit mehr FahrSpass verspricht!
Da ich in Alp D'Huez meinen 2007Rahmen geerdet habe und als Reklamation einen 2009Rahmen bekommen habe wo dieser Dämpfer leider nicht mehr passt und ich nur noch Luftdämpfer fahren kann!!
Habe auch noch eine E13 Kettenführung die gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist ab zu geben. Bei interesse bitte an meine E-Mail adresse wenden: [email protected]


----------



## zaphodb520 (19. September 2009)

Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Der Fox DHX 5.0 passt ins Fritzz?
Und in 200/57?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. September 2009)

Ne, der DHX passt leider nicht aber der Vanilla RC


----------



## zaphodb520 (23. September 2009)

Ok, Danke


----------



## jason_wurzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Stahlfederdämpfer-Experten!

Könnt Ihr mir was über den Dämpfer sagen, funktioniert der gut? (reinpassen müsste er ja ohne Probleme, da kein Piggyback...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330362014329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Gruß, 
Michi


----------



## rsu (13. Oktober 2009)

jason_wurzel schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir was über den Dämpfer sagen, funktioniert der gut? (reinpassen müsste er ja ohne Probleme, da kein Piggyback...



An sich ein guter Dämpfer aber leider mit ProPedal. Genau das brauchst Du beim Fritzz Hinterbau wahrlich nicht. Wenn Du das gleiche Modell ohne PPD bekommst kannst Du sicher zuschlagen. Wenn Du DH lastig unterwegs bist würde ich einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter wählen.

Verkaufe evtl einen Fox Vanilla RC (ohne PPD) passend fürs Fritzz. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2009)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> So Liebe Fritzzer
> [...]
> Da ich in Alp D'Huez meinen 2007Rahmen geerdet habe [...]


Wie, bzw. was ist passiert wenn man fragen darf?

grüße
Jan


----------



## Bayer (14. Oktober 2009)

da in den neuen Rahmen ja kein Stahlfederdämpfer passt mach ich euch mal auf den Verkauf meines 2007er Fritzzrahmen aufmerksam. Checkt den Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Hinterbau war da wo die Dreiangel ist 15mm versetzt wenn man den Dämpfer ausgebaut hat! also total Krum.. :-(


----------



## jan84 (16. Oktober 2009)

K, danke für die Info.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Fritzz-Rider,
hab das 2009er Fritzz in 18". 
Würde ein Dämpfer Upgrade hinten SInn machen oder bin ich mit dem RP23 schon sehr gut gerüstet?!

Lg Flo


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Oktober 2009)

kann dir nen stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen, hab ich ja auch an board! Weiß ja net wie der 2010 rp23 mit dem boost value arbeitet! Vielleicht mal dem testen


----------



## freeridebss (24. Oktober 2009)

ja wenn du nicht weißt obs dir reicht,dann teste doch erstma is doch völliger schwachsinn sich en neuen dämpfer zu holen nur weils andere sagen musste nach deinen ansprüchen amchen ich wollte das fritzz ienfach springtauglicher machen


----------



## trail_fuchs (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab nur gesehen dass alle so davon schwärmen...
der RP23 ist schon ganz cool grad durch die PP-Funktion. das macht das Klettern echt einfach...WIll meins nur bald mehr in richtung enduro/freeride trimmen....deshalb meine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (23. Oktober 2010)

nochmal für dumme:

ins neue fritzz passt kein stahlfederdämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter mehr? auch nicht der alte vanilla rc?


----------



## Vincy (23. Oktober 2010)

Nur wenn der Ausgleichbehälter dann extern ist (mit Verlängerungsschlauch).

Frag mal den XC01_Biker, der hat da so einen eingebaut.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (23. Oktober 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Ausgleichbehälter dann extern ist (mit Verlängerungsschlauch).



 wohl war!!!


----------



## xalex (23. Oktober 2010)

mist.

das sieht auf dem photo auch richtig eng aus. hatte gehofft, dass da mit kratzen und feilen und evtl. exzentrischen buchsen was zu holen ist, aber so...

ich mag einfach keine luftdämpfer. mir aber für zig euro nochmal zusätzlich was zu besorgen ist grad nicht mehr drin. na ja, dann probier ich halt mal einen luftdämpfer


----------



## Landus (15. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich hab genau das selbe Problem, hab ein 2010er RX und der Hinterbau ist ne zumutung, da ich eher richtung freeride unterwegs binn.

Frage: was ist das für ein dämpfer auf dem bild? (der mit dem ausgleichsbehälter mit Schlauch dazwischen)


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2011)

Was stört dich am Hinterbau?

Wenn du vorwiegend Freeride (für mich hängt der Begriff mit größeren Sprüngen zusammen) fährst ist das Fritzz das falsche/suboptimale Rad. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Landus (15. Januar 2011)

naja, was heist freeride, allzugroße sprünge sind nicht dabei, aber der dämpfer schlägt trotzdem ständig durch, auch bei kleinen sprüngen. Außer wenn ich ihn mit sehr viel druck fahre, aber dann ist das ansprechverhalten sehr schlecht, man fühlt sich wie auf nem hardtail.

Dass man nen Stahlfederdämpfer reinmachen kann, weis ich ja jetzt, nur ist die frage: Welcher passt?

Ich weis nicht, in wie weit sich 2009er und 2010er Rahmen unterscheiden, aber es sieht schon sehr eng aus.


----------



## RockFox (16. April 2011)

Weiß jemand welche Stahlfederdämpfer ins 09er 20" passen? 
Mein Fritzz 09er hatte original ein RP23 mit 190mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub. Ich hab jetzt mal einen RP23 mit 200mm Einbaulänge verbaut (auch 57mm Hub) weil der "Compression Tune" in M und nicht in L hat und mir so trotz weniger Druck nicht mehr durchschlägt! 
Ich suche also 190mm oder 200mm Stahlfederdämpfer mit AGB die in meinen Rahmen passen!


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2011)

Das Fritzz hat einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## RockFox (17. April 2011)

Ich hab mein Fritzz hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und es hatte einen 190er RP23 verbaut! Neuer Rahmen neuer Dämpfer! 
Ist im 2009er Modell die Einbaulänge wirklich 200mm??? 
Naja der Hub ist zumindest gleich 
Aber zurück zu meiner Frage! Welche Dämpfer gehen rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. April 2011)

Es gibt von Fox keinen RP23 mit 190x57mm Hub, nur mit 50,8mm Hub. Den 200er gibt es mit 50,8 oder 57mm Hub. 
Von 2009 bis 2011 hat sich da nichts geändert, war immer schon 200x57mm Hub.


----------



## RockFox (28. April 2011)

hier das Beweisbild für ein RP23 mit 190x57mm Hub!


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

Dein Bild beweist nur, dass es ein 190er ist. Aber nicht, dass der 57mm Hub hat!
Achso, 57mm Dämpferkolbenlänge sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit 57mm Dämpferhub!
Da mußt schon den effektiven Hub am Dämpferkolben messen (kpl Luft ablassen und dann den Einfedernweg messen).


----------



## RockFox (28. April 2011)

> Da mußt schon den effektiven Hub am Dämpferkolben messen (kpl Luft ablassen und dann den Einfedernweg messen).


Das stimmt!
Bei diesem Dämpfer ist Einfederweg des Kolbens auch gleich dem Hub! 
Der Dämpferkolben kann den kompletten 57mm langen Einfederweg auch als Hub nutzen!


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

Ist wohl ein "RockFox Spezial Edition"? 
Von welchem Bike stammt der Dämpfer denn? Offiziell gibt es von Fox keinen 190er mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## RockFox (29. April 2011)

Der ist aus meinem Cube Fritzz 2009 ausgebaut, dass ich hier im Bikemarkt als neues Ramenset gekauft habe! Mir ist das ganze auch ein bisschen suspekt! 
Ich habe jetzt einen RP23 200x57mm verbaut! So wie es sein soll


----------



## chvomh (29. April 2011)

vllt schlaegt beim ´11er fritzz deswegen mein daempfer durch. weil fox gsacht hat wir bauen die (siehe oben) fuer cube nimmer


----------



## RockFox (30. April 2011)

> vllt schlaegt beim ´11er fritzz deswegen mein daempfer durch.


Also der 190er ist mir im Fritzz viel zu oft durchgeschlagen! Der hat "Compression Tune" nur 1 von 3 also M. Den ich jetzt eingebaut habe hat L ! Jetzt ist es viel besser!
Der Durchschlagschutz hat ja aber nichts mit der Einbaulänge oder dem Hub zu tun!


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2011)

RockFox schrieb:


> Also der 190er ist mir im Fritzz viel zu oft durchgeschlagen! Der hat "Compression Tune" nur 1 von 3 also M. Den ich jetzt eingebaut habe hat L ! Jetzt ist es viel besser!
> Der Durchschlagschutz hat ja aber nichts mit der EinbaulÃ¤nge oder dem Hub zu tun!


 
L ist schwÃ¤cher.  
Light (soft), Medium, Firm (hart).
Die EinbaulÃ¤nge verÃ¤ndert aber die Geometrie. Ein kÃ¼rzerer DÃ¤mpfer zudem dort auch noch die Bodenfreiheit.

Abhilfe schaft eine kleinere Luftkammer (mehr Progression) und/oder ein anderes Tune Up. Das Tune Up Ã¤ndern kostet bei toxoholics 51â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (30. April 2011)

> L ist schwächer.
> Light (soft), Medium, Firm (hart).


Okay gut zu wissen! 
Mein 200/57mm Dämpfer hat aber 2 von 3 und der 190er 1 von 3. 
Habe gedacht "L" wäre äquivalent zu 2 

Der 190er hat eine kleinere Luftkammer als der 200er. 
Die Progressivität von den beiden Dämpfern kann man denk ich mal gar nicht so einfach vergleichen, wenn sie unterschiedliche Luftkammern und "Compression Tune" haben.


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2011)

Die Luftkammer hat nichts mit dem Tune Up zu tun.
Das Eine ist die Feder, das Andere die Dämpfung. 
Die Tune Stufen bestimmen die voreingestellte Dämpfung der Druck (Compression)- bzw Zugstufe (Rebound). 
Aber nicht mit ProPedal verwechseln, denn dort git es auch die 3 Stufen (RP23)!


----------



## chvomh (2. Mai 2011)

war biken noch einfach mit ner rs 50mm federgabel 
ich brauch ja mitlerweile n abi um wieder rein zu kommen in die einstellungen und moeglichkeiten.


----------



## freeyourmind (23. Juni 2011)

*Stahlfederdämpfer MARZOCCHI ROCO WORLD CUP
in cube fritzz 2007 einbeuen was haltet ihr davon? Ich überlege den zu kaufen. Jemand erfahrungen damit? Was für ein ansprechverhalten kann man erwarten? Will auch mehr richtung freeride (kleine sprünge 1 bis 2 meter) aber trail biken muss auch noch möglich sein. Ich bin luft gewhnt wo muss man mit der feder drauf achten (härte tune???) ?
Hier steht er im bike markt.
*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/389438/cat/19


----------



## freeyourmind (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo? Scheinbar niemand der ne idee hat ob der ins fritzz 2007 (grösse L) passt. Ich habe ihn mitlerweile bestelt und werde es ausprobieren. Bin unsicher ob das passt mit dem piggy back. Obwohl mein monitou swinger 4 way auch einen hatte aberwahrscheinlich um einiges kleiner. Hier nochmal ein Foto ich habe ihn dann alledings als 200/57 ' er version:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00511RD1W/?tag=sportamz-21"]Marzocchi Stahlfeder Roco TST R Coil 215,5 x 63,5mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Sollte jemand noch ne idee haben lasst es mcih wissen. Ansonsten werde ich berichten ob es passt.


----------



## freeyourmind (25. Juni 2011)

By the way... Ich habe noch einen *Manitou swinger air 4 way 200/50* *zum Verkauf* hier liegen. So gut wie neu, passte bei mir rein, hat aber leider geringeren federweg als der 200/57 er. Wer intersse hat bitte melden über PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeyourmind (16. Juli 2011)

Marzocchi Roco world cup 200/57 past, ins Fritzz 2007
kleine modifikationen allerdings nödig:
Umwerfer mus mit unterleg scheiben 1mm vom rahmen weg gebracht werden und ein stück vom Umwerfer habe ich abgeschliffen, so dass der dämpfer unten nicht mehr an den Umwerfer stoßen kann. 
Funktioniert super, sieht fett aus und macht auf dem trail berg ab richtig freude. 
Einziges Problem was ich noch habe das sich die feder eine fox 650 schon ziehmlich am Limit bewegt. Das heisst bei etwas härter Gangart schon den vollen Federweg nutzt und keine Reserven mehr hat. Ich habe noch keine drops probiert und bin mir dan auch nicht sicher ob das ne gute idee währe. Jemand noch ne idee wie man den Dämpfer was härter bekommt?


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2011)

Härtere Feder.


----------



## freeyourmind (16. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Härtere Feder.


 
Danke dir. Das dachte ich mir schon. Dem springcalculator: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx 
nach brauche ich dann ne 750 er. Weiss jemand ob alle Federn vom Durchmesser her gleich sind? Also würde ne manitou feder in den Roco world cup passen? Die sind gerade sehr günstig bei chainreaction.


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Die Maße sind da meistens unterschiedlich.
Mußt da auf die Innendurchmesser der Feder für den oberen Federteller bzw Verstellring achten, ebenso auf den Hub!


----------



## xalex (26. Juli 2011)

hat eigentlich jemand schon mal einen vanilla r probiert?


----------



## xalex (20. September 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand schon mal einen vanilla r probiert?



nur der vollständigkeit halber: geht garnicht, viel zu linear...


----------



## gelöschter User (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute
habe alles mal durchgelesen was hier so geschrieben wurde.
Ich möchte aber trotdem nochmal nachfragen.

Ich habe einen Fritzz Sl 2011 ohne Dämpfer bekommen,lt Cube HP
wird ein Fox Dämpfer verbaut mit speziellen setup. Kann ich trotzdem einen normalen Serien Dämpfer nehmen??

Und weiss jemand ob in den 2011 SL Rahmen ein FOX Van R Dämpfer reinpasst? oder passt der da auch nicht mehr rein??

danke schonmal fpr die Antworten und ENDSCHULDIGUNG wenn ich eine Frage erneut gestellt habe.

gruss
Stephan


----------



## xalex (13. Dezember 2011)

- kommt drauf an

- nein


----------



## gelöschter User (13. Dezember 2011)

OK danke für die Antwort.

wie wirkt sich der einbau eines dämpfers mit 200mm länge und 55mm hub aus??

Ich könnte sehr günstig an einen Dämpfer mit diesen maßen heran kommen,deshalb die Frage

danke


----------



## Vincy (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem liegt da nicht an den Maßen, sondern an dem Dämpfertyp.
Wenn Stahlfeder, dann nur einen mit (externen) Ausgleichbehälter. Solche bekommt man aber recht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (14. Dezember 2011)

lies dir den thread mal durch, lohnt sich

die neuen fritzz ab 09 brauchen einen sehr progressiven dämpfer. stahlfederdämpfer harmonieren nur noch, wenn du genügend parameter beeinflussen kannst. solche haben in der regel einen ausgleichsbehälter, der passt aber platzmässig nicht mehr in den rahmen


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mir damals in dem 07 er nen Vanilla RC eingebaut, im 09er nen DHX 5.0 umgebaut... hat alles super funktioniert und aus dem Fritzz nen anderes rad gemacht Bilder im Album!


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2012)

ich wollte jetzt mal einen Fox DHX 5.0 in mein Fritzz aus 2008 (M) bauen, allerdings stoße ich schon am Umwerfer (XT-e-Type) an, bevor er überhaupt richtig drinnen ist. Ausgleichsbehälter würde aber seltsamerweise richtig locker platz haben.
Jemand eine Idee, was man machen könnte? viel kann man am Umwerfer ja nicht Material abtragen, jedenfalls nicht ausreichend, so wie ich das schätze...


----------



## freeyourmind (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Cawi,
 In meinem Fritzz 2007 habe ich einen Marzocchi World Cup mit Titanfeder verbaut. Wie schon in diesem Threat erwähnt passt das einzig den Umwerfer musste ich etwas modifizieren . Ich habe den Umwerfer abgeschraubt ein paar Millimeter nach hinten gekipt und ausserdem auch noch an der Ecke etwas abgeschliffen. Das geht schon. Musste mich aber auch überwinden da so ran zugehen. Aber funktioniert perfekt. Sollte jemand Konkrete Fragen haben helfe ich gerne.


----------



## freeyourmind (26. Juli 2012)

Ich kann das nicht in Fachbegriffen beschreiben. Da gibt es andere Experten  hier .Ich würde sagen das bike liegt ganz anders auf dem Trail. Es sackt nicht weg im Federweg und die federung bügeld viel mehr weg als der Luft Dämpfer. Nach unten hin wird die federung härter was ich als gut empfinde wenn man in groberen gelände unterwegs ist. Wenn genau wissen willst was der Unterschied zwischen Luft und Stahlfeder als Dämpfungsmedium ist dann findest du einiges darüber hier im Forum. Nachteil ist halt das gewicht! Wenn du nur normale Trails fährst dann lohnt der Stahldämpfer nicht, denke ich.Titanfeder spart dann wiederum Gewicht, kostet aber extra. In meinem Fall 140 euro.


----------



## fl1pstYle (26. September 2013)

will den threat mal wieder aufleben lassen...weis einer von euch, ob ich den Dämpfer aus meinem Fritzz in einem Hanzz von 2011 einbauen kann? Fritzz von 2007 oder 2008, weis ich nicht genau.


----------



## Vincy (26. September 2013)

Nein. Beim Hanzz ist einer mit EBL216x63,5mm Hub. Beim Fritzz dagegen EBL200x57mm Hub. Verringert dann den FW und die Sitzstrebe schlägt am Sitzrohr an.


----------



## Boshard (26. September 2013)

Hanzz Dämpfer ist Länger 216mm , das Fritzz hat nur 200mm


----------



## Sonnyblack (7. September 2014)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen ob ich einen Federdämper in einen Cube Fritzz Rahmen Grösse M bekomme? Der originale ist defekt... Ist mir zu oft durchgeschlagen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2014)

was für Strecken fährst du mit dem Fritzz ????? Würde bestimmt gehn ,aber dann einen ohne Ausgleichsbehälter..

haste auch mal ein paar posts weiter vorne gelesen ,,da steht eigentlich die antwort schon


----------



## Boshard (7. September 2014)

Welches Modelljahr hast du ?

Der Dämpfer muss die Maße 200/57 haben.
Einbau Hülsen in 8M und Breite 19 , 55


----------



## Sonnyblack (7. September 2014)

Habe das 2012Model...nutze das Rad für alles. Viel Abfahrt mit Sprüngen, aber auch Touren mit Berg auf Fahrten. Habe gelesen, dass der Fox Van R in die alten Rahmen passt....


----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2014)

Sonnyblack schrieb:


> Habe das 2012Model...nutze das Rad für alles. Viel Abfahrt mit Sprüngen, aber auch Touren mit Berg auf Fahrten. Habe gelesen, dass der Fox Van R in die alten Rahmen passt....



wie hoch sind die Sprünge ....????


----------



## Sonnyblack (7. September 2014)

So bis 2Meter...will es eigentlich verkaufen, doch jetzt habe ich festgestellt das der Dämpfer defekt ist. Wollt eigentlich auf ein Sx Trail wechseln...ein Bike für alles und kein zusätzliches DH fürn Bikepark...


----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2014)

Ein Bike für alles gibts eh nicht ..  das Fritzz is laut Cube auch nur bis zu 1 meter höhe der Sprünge frei gegeben ..dann ists evt auch kein Wunder ,das der dir durch ballert ..dann kommen noch evt nich zu saubere Landungen dazu ,welches das ganze noch eher an ihr egrenzen bringt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnyblack (7. September 2014)

Ja da gebe ich dir recht...die zwe Meter sind geschätzt...war velleicht bischen weniger und das auch nicht oft. Aber bei kleineren Sprüngen geht der Dämpfer auch sofort an seine Grenzen. Deswegen würde ich gerne einn Federdämpfer einbauen...


----------

